# Hog Hunting With Dogs



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

I've seen a lot mentioned in recent posts. How many people on here do it or have done it? I went on my first dog hunt 6 1/2 years ago and have been hooked ever since. Started my own pack of dogs shortly after that and now do hog removal also.

Here's a few pics.














































Mike
A&M Catahoulas


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work by the dogs. Is the catch dog a Pit or cross? Looks like the other dogs are not afraid to get in and grab a piece of hog either.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice work indeed. I've hunted with dogs for five or six years now, tho I don't have my own pack. My buddy WILL occasionally let me shoot near the puppies now, tho I'd far rather use a blade than a bullet.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are really kewl pics!


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Nice work by the dogs. Is the catch dog a Pit or cross? Looks like the other dogs are not afraid to get in and grab a piece of hog either.


That's Clifford, he's 1/2 catahoula x 1/2 American bulldog. All my other dogs are catahoulas.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang... you got that dude triple checked... he looks like one bad hombre!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> That's Clifford, he's 1/2 catahoula x 1/2 American bulldog. All my other dogs are catahoulas.


Very nice looking dog. My last dog was supposed to be an Am Bulldog cross but turned out to be 100% pound puppy! He's still a pretty good boy but does not work for a living like yours.


----------



## TTmorriss82 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Wow*

This "Hog Doggin" sport amazes' me!! A few years ago I was leaving a duck blind on some public land and saw a huge pit in a pickup, I told my brother to leash his retriever (my brother's dog Timber [Lab] has a tendency to jump other dogs). He leashed Timber and we walked up on the BIGGEST pit I have ever seen. This Pit was a catch dog and his owners explained the sport of "hog doggin."

I have since found websites and related stories to the sport and I find it fascinating. While I don't see myself personaly getting into the sport, I think it is a true teamwork experience between man and beast (if you have seen some of these dogs you know what I mean when I say beast).

One interesting thing I learned was about dogs many use in the sport known as the Blue Lacy. According to my research (correct me if I'm wrong) the Texas legislature deemed the Blue Lacy the Official Dog of Texas. Follow this link and read about this animal...far cry from the AKC beauties we all strive for.
http://lacydog.com/comserv/

Just some random thoughts from a fellow 2cooler. I've been lurking for months and don't post much; 2cool is my favorite website and this topic strikes me as fascinating....post up folks I want to know more!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TTmorriss82 said:


> This "Hog Doggin" sport amazes' me!! A few years ago I was leaving a duck blind on some public land and saw a huge pit in a pickup, I told my brother to leash his retriever (my brother's dog Timber [Lab] has a tendency to jump other dogs). He leashed Timber and we walked up on the BIGGEST pit I have ever seen. This Pit was a catch dog and his owners explained the sport of "hog doggin."
> 
> I have since found websites and related stories to the sport and I find it fascinating. While I don't see myself personaly getting into the sport, I think it is a true teamwork experience between man and beast (if you have seen some of these dogs you know what I mean when I say beast).
> 
> ...


Very nice informative post. Hang around and post some more.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TTmorriss82 said:


> This "Hog Doggin" sport amazes' me!! A few years ago I was leaving a duck blind on some public land and saw a huge pit in a pickup, I told my brother to leash his retriever (my brother's dog Timber [Lab] has a tendency to jump other dogs). He leashed Timber and we walked up on the BIGGEST pit I have ever seen. This Pit was a catch dog and his owners explained the sport of "hog doggin."
> 
> I have since found websites and related stories to the sport and I find it fascinating. While I don't see myself personaly getting into the sport, I think it is a true teamwork experience between man and beast (if you have seen some of these dogs you know what I mean when I say beast).
> 
> ...


That was a really kewl link you posted. I never heard of the blue lacy before. thanks and i hope you hang around and post some more. Greenie for you!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I hog hunted with dogs almost every night during the holidays when I was in high school and college. I wish I had some cool pictures to share, but just didn't think about it back then. I could write a book about the things I saw and encountered while doing it. Great fun!

We used to stitch dogs up with fishing line on the tail gate of the truck that had been cut real bad.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I used to hunt with my buddy, when he lived in east Texas.. He had a several black mouth cur dogs that served double duty.. they gathered cattle and bayed hogs.. Those things are amazing to watch.. not to mention the adrenaline when a 250lb+ hogs comes flying by at close range, chasing the lead dog.. I thought they were nuts heading off in the woods with nothing but 1 pistol and everyone else had pigging string..


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*write it*

u should wright that book--my father wrote his in his last few years



Solid Action said:


> I hog hunted with dogs almost every night during the holidays when I was in high school and college. I wish I had some cool pictures to share, but just didn't think about it back then. I could write a book about the things I saw and encountered while doing it. Great fun!
> 
> We used to stitch dogs up with fishing line on the tail gate of the truck that had been cut real bad.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have gone but a few times but i am hooked. I don't have my own pack but my cousin does and two of my friends. When I get done with college and and get settled somewhere I plan on having some hog dogs of my own. Had a friend one time he had a catch dog that was half red bone and half mastiff. Big ugly dog but a good hog dog. he weighed about 135. I have only stucj three pigs a 30 lb, 115 lbs (carried it on my shoulders for 400 yds b/c dogs were still trying to attack it if we drug it), and a 265 lb boar.
Cody


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

Incredible hog catching, south of Texas, way south in Argentina. These dogs are Dogo Argentino's, hog catching machines. Dogs, knife, and you vs hog. Under the picture gallery, check out the old hunting pictures, Some pics are a little bloody, not for the squeamish.

http://www.dogocazador.com.ar/


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Man I can just hear the PETA Activists trying to outlaw this. These dogs are awesome, don't know if I could jump in there and take down one with a knife though. Handgun for sure, knife ?????


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

espanolabass said:


> Man I can just hear the PETA Activists trying to outlaw this. These dogs are awesome, don't know if I could jump in there and take down one with a knife though. Handgun for sure, knife ?????


Agree with the firearm. not sure about the knife either.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very few rushes can compare to hog hunting with dogs. Just the sounds alone will make the hair stand on your neck. I would love to do it again.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

HERES MY TOP HOG DOG!!!!!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

I've hunted with dogs many times, there's only been a few that we have killed. The dogs catch them, we jump in on them and pull the dogs off, tie em up to transport back to the stock trailer, then untie them in the trailer. Most are penned and fed out then either butchered or taken to market/auction.
I've hunted and killed so many pigs in every way possible, rifle, shotgun, bow, trapping, etc...after hunting them with dogs and catching them, the thrill of shooting them is gone. Everyone should try it, it's a true adrenaline rush.

Russell


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

NA HERE'S THE REAL THING!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

sire dam and two generations of hunting dogs back


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I have never done it, but I would LOVE to ride along and see it first hand. It sounds like something I'd really enjoy doing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've done it before but, it has been years and I was really just a tag-a-long. It was blast and pretty cool to watch. And, I hope get a chance to do it again sometime. It is something I think I could really get into if I had the time to fool with dogs etc.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive done a couple of dog/Hog hunts & its NOT for the Faint of heart..
On the 2nd trip I was on . Catch dog got ((Wasted)) by a 350lb pig, That had 6" cutters...
If ya really like a bit of Gore..go for it..otherwise..sit on the Couch @ home..
Oxx..


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I love it and go every chance I get. The first I went just as an observer, but quickly figured out that the real fun was when you had a knife in your hand. Stuck my first two that night and have never looked back.

The catch dogs are cool and get all the glory but the bay dogs are some niffty SOB's. Good bay dogs are invaluable.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Fun stuff. I was waiting on a post for the Dogos. They are massive brutes. We used to hog hunt with dogs in FL every weekend with my buddies dad. I've seen plenty caught by dogs but have yet to pull the trigger on one. 

Brian


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

there used to be a site called..?
texasboarhunter.com? or something like it here in Texas..
I used to hang out there a bunch But with timing..Ive seem to misplaced the addy
Oxx..


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

www.texasboars.com

Pretty cool stuff there.

Brian


----------

